# Paint on underside of shingles?



## climb.on (Dec 16, 2011)

summithomeinc said:


> There really is no excuse for painting the shingles. I wonder if the painter was the lowest bidder? Maybe upon reflection, had a price "too good to be true"?


I was wondering if someone was going to ask. 4 bids and he was right in the middle. 1 way high, 1 way low, 2 in the middle. I never take the low ball - that rarely ends well.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Actually my dad just had the exterior of an addition sprayed, I forgot about that.

We generally brush and roll everything except moldings and cabinets. 2 coats of Super Paint, hold the water. PVA for drywall. Alkyd based primer and paint for moldings. 2 coats. Thats hy I dont compete for repaints. The few other painters I know who dont take shortcuts are usually very busy, they can do the repaints. I refer one of them pretty regular. Our crew does our remodels and builds, some referal repaints and thats it.

Good painters are few and far between because most people dont want to pay what it costs for good prep work and proper application. Its a Wal Mart society, most dont even recognize superior finish work. The ones who do will pay top dollar.

The guy I refer will bid jobs with shortcuts for some clients, and go all out for those who will pay. He said he would starve if he just worked for people willing to pay for top work. 

It is truly an unappreciated skill.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Before anyone trips, I didnt mean to imply if you spray your a hack. :laughing: Ive seen a lot good paints that were sprayed. Just not how I prefer to do it.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Jaws said:


> I cant remember the last time we sprayed the exterior of a home. Brush and roll.


Are they related to slow and poke?


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

VinylHanger said:


> Are they related to slow and poke?


Exactly, I've seen decks get the power nailer, come to think of it drives my wild to see they also don't have nail punch or a hand saw or a steel hammer in sight. I bet if they had to cut four 2by fours by hand they quit and call it day.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

no liner run? i don't see what the big deal is


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

It is just another fvck that does not care about quality and is just worried about the check, As others mentioned some shielding under the shingles is a quick and easy remedy. If you don't deal with it now all your jobs will look like this and who will they blame?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

VinylHanger said:


> Are they related to slow and poke?


:blink:


----------



## shesbros (Jun 15, 2005)

I would be more worried about the over spray that is most likely on the top of the shingles. Make sure you look at the roof from all angles before you cut this guy loose. I would be willing to bet there is a white halo all around the perimeter.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Jaws said:


> :blink:


Brushing and rolling is very slow. Hence slowpoke. I think I was full of beer that night.


----------



## bigtuna75 (Aug 4, 2012)

climb.on said:


> My painter, sprayed the soffits, facia today on a screen porch I built. He didn't mask off the underside of the shingles. Is this common practice? I have a feeling it is not best practice and I'm a little pissed about it. I thought I would check with the painters here before I go chew him out and require him to mask the rest of the roof off, and do something about this.
> 
> Fortunately, he has not done the majority of soffits/facia yet, but he will be tomorrow.


Heck, the guy is busted. Have him clean it and show him what a sheild looks like... And ask him where on the work order it says paint shingles


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> Are they related to slow and poke?


Every once and a while a slow poke can not be beat,:jester:


----------

